# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Relatiebreuk, hoe kom je het te boven? - Artikel

## Agnes574

*HOE DOORSTA JE EEN RELATIEBREUK?*

Of jij je partner verlaat of degene bent die verlaten wordt, een relatiebreuk is nooit makkelijk. 
7 tips om de draad van het leven weer op te pakken en te genieten!


*7 tips om een breuk te doorstaan*

1) Rouw om je vorige relatie: 
herkauw het verleden niet. 
Jij en je ex hebben mooie tijden gekend, maar nu is het tijd voor iets anders. 
Leid jezelf af, houd je bezig met projecten en doe dingen die je graag doet. 
Ga ook niet graven in het nieuwe leven van de ander. 
En vooral: tijd heelt alle wonden!

2) Praat over de breuk: 
wie ergens over wil geraken, moet praten over zijn gevoelens. 
Vergeet niet dat je vrienden er zijn om naar je te luisteren en je te steunen.

3) Onthoud waarom je uit elkaar ging: 
na verloop van tijd kan je gaan twijfelen... 
Was de breuk echt nodig? 
Vaak gaan we de relatie met onze ex idealiseren. 
Het is dus goed om jezelf er af en toe aan te herinneren waarom het fout liep.

4) Gedeelde verantwoordelijkheid: 
meestal beslis je samen om er een punt achter te zetten. 
Als één partner zich niet goed voelt, kan de ander dat ook niet echt. 
Elk draagt zijn eigen verantwoordelijkheid, dus stop ermee om jezelf de schuld te geven.

5) Besef wat je wil: 
vraag jezelf - zonder obsessief te worden - wat er niet goed zat tussen jullie, wees je bewust van de valkuilen en leer om te weten wat je wil in het leven en wat jij denkt dat goed voor je is. 
Denk er goed over na. Een ezel stoot zich geen twee keer aan dezelfde steen!

6) Blijf positief! 
Neen, het is niet het einde van de wereld, en ja, je kan echt graag gezien worden door iemand anders. 
Ja,ook jij hebt recht op geluk!! 
Ga je ex niet haten en vermijd negatieve gevoelens... Je hebt wel wat beters te doen!

7) Maak een nieuwe start: 
reorganiseer je leven, je woning en waar je mee bezig bent. 
Zo ben je afgeleid, maar werk je tegelijk ook aan een beter leven. 
Maak gebruik van deze kans om te doen waar je altijd van droomde!

*Door al deze dingen te doen, krijg je meer zelfvertrouwen, sta je sterker in je schoenen en komt de rest vanzelf!*

Heb jij nog tips of goede raad om een relatiebreuk te overleven? Deel ze!!

(bron: yonomi.be.msn.com)

----------


## Agnes574

Vooral tip 3 viel mij op;
"Vaak gaan we de relatie met onze ex idealiseren."

Ik heb dit ook jaren lang gedaan en dacht daardoor nooit meer de ideale partner te vinden (de ideale partner bestaat trouwens niet  :Wink: ).
Pas toen ik terug in contact kwam met deze 'ex' werd me duidelijk dat ook hij niet perfect was/is .. ik had dus idd veel te veel 'geidealiseerd' ... gelukkig is die 'idealiteits-bubbel' toen gesprongen en weet ik beter nu  :Wink: !

----------


## ikke64

Mooie tips. Deze tips zijn op heel veel zaken, in het leven, van toepassing. Dus niet alleen op (verbroken) relaties.  :Frown:  Maar op je werkverleden, je broers/zussen, sportvereniging enz  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Ze zeggen wel eens; Als je niet van jezelf houdt, kun je ook niet van een ander houden. Ik vind dat daar wel een kern van waarheid in zit.
Ik heb heel lang een problematisch huwelijk gehad, waarin mijn man mij kleineerde, manupuleerde, chanteerde en totaal geen respest voor mij had.
(misschien denk je? Waarom laat je dit dan toe? Dit is niet van de ene op de andere dag, dit groeit zo, bovendien speelt hier onzekerheid ook erg mee)
Hierdoor werd ik op een gegeven moment erg depressief en had ik totaal geen eigenwaarde meer. Mijn man heeft nooit iets aan zijn problemen willen doen. (stond niet open voor therapie) Volgens hem lag het aan mij. Ik ben in therapie geweest en heb toen voor mezelf gekozen en mijn dochter. Dit was een pijnlijke beslissing, maar het ging niet anders meer.
Daarna heb ik therapie gehad om weer realistisch te leren denken, assertiviteit etc. Langzaam ben ik uit een dal gekomen. Ik heb van mijn fouten geleerd. Langzaam ben ik toen uit de depressie gekomen, het was alsof ik ontwaakte uit een lange winterslaap. 
Bij mij was het na alle pijn en ellende (waar ik eerst doorheen moest) een opluchting dat ik zelf mijn eigen leven weer in de hand kon nemen samen met mijn dochter. Nu jaren verder heb ik een lieve man, waar mijn dochter het ook heel goed mee vinden kan. Dit had ik nooit gedacht, dat dit mij nog zou overkomen. Ik wilde eerst nooit geen relatie meer. 
Een lang verhaal, maar ik moest dit even kwijt. De tip die ik mee wil geven is, zorg na een relatiebreuk goed voor jezelf. Daarmee bedoel ik te zeggen. Sta de pijn van het loslaten toe. Dat is niet makkelijk, soms dacht ik dat ik gek werd. Maar als je te snel in een nieuwe relatie "duikt" en niet terugkijkt wat je eigen aandeel hierin geweest is bestaat er een grote kans dat je een soortgelijke relatie aangaat met een andere man. En dan beginnen de problemen weer van voren af aan. Idealiseren doe ik mijn vorige relatie niet, ik heb het nog nooit zo goed gehad als nu. Ik besef iedere dag wat ik heb. En dat maakt mij een gelukkig mens.

----------


## ikke64

Voor je zelf zorgen moet je ook in/tijdens een relatie. Zoals je zelf al aangeeft heb je zelf, door welke omstandigheid dan ook, niet voor je zelf gezorgt, voor je zelf opgekomen. Ik verwijd niets. Bijna iedereen met het hart op de juiste plaats loopt dit risico. Maar ik wil iedereen die problemen heeft in zijn/haar relatie (werk/thuis) oproepen goed voor zichzelf te zorgen. Daardoor kom je beter in je vel. Kun je veel meer hebben. En ik heb de ervaring dat je de problemen dan ook beter aan kunt, beter bespreekbaar kunt maken. Dit zowel tijdens mijn werk als ook prive. De vaste bezoekers weten dat mijn huwelijk niet perfect is. Maar door bovenstaand, gaat het nu beter en is er een situatie ontstaan waar prima mee te leven is, en langzaam aan steeds beter wordt. Het klinkt misschien gek, maar de cursus communicatie welke ik van mijn werkgever mocht volgen heeft hier zeker aan bijgedragen. Jolanda bedankt voor, met ons, het delen van je verhaal. Je bent een goed voorbeeld voor anderen die het niet meer zien zitten.

Gr Ikke

----------


## dotito

@Jolanda,

Mooi verwoord meid  :Wink:

----------

